# Australia- Blue Mountains Day Trip from Sydney



## mjm1 (Oct 21, 2014)

We are sitting in the One World lounge at LAX waiting for our flight to Sydney. We will be there for 5 nights (via a Marriott Rewards Travel Package). We are thinking of making a day trip to the Blue Mountains and would appreciate insights from anyone who has done that.  We could rent a car for the day and drive ourselves, which we don't mind doing and usually do so we have the freedom to stop where we want. An alternative would be to take a tour, which costs about $220 combined for the two of us. Thanks for insights you can provide.

This is our first trip to Australia and New Zealand. Will hit Sydney, Hamilton Island, Melbourne, Queenstown, Rotorua, and Auckland.  During the short stay in Auckland we will also take the ferry over to Waiheke Island to tour Destiny Bay Winery, which a former partner of my employer co-founded.

Looking forward to a great trip.

Thanks.

Mike


----------



## chubby (Oct 22, 2014)

*Blue Mountains*

Hi Mike

Rent a car because if it is cloudy at all you will see not thing up there with car you can pick your day to go most of the best viewing places are at Katoomba.
Get a car with a GPS and pick your day
Cheers 
chubby


----------



## mjm1 (Oct 23, 2014)

chubby said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> Rent a car because if it is cloudy at all you will see not thing up there with car you can pick your day to go most of the best viewing places are at Katoomba.
> Get a car with a GPS and pick your day
> ...





Thanks Chubby.

We arrived this morning and spent the day walking around.  Over the bridge, The Rocks, the Botanical Gardens and view of the Opera House from the bridge as well as from Mrs. McQuarie's spot.  Very nice day today.  We are beat now.

We will definitely look into a car and consider that rather than the tour. The forecast appears to be a chance of showers each day except for Monday. We will see how it develops.

Cheers.

Mike


----------



## chubby (Oct 23, 2014)

*Blue Mountains*

Hi again

If you are interested a good view of Sydney is up Sydney Tower it is up Pitt st To Market st .There is restaurant up there or you can just look or do other daring things
A harbour cruise from Circular Quay is also very good
Hope the weather improves
Hamilton Island hire a buggy to get around its the way everyone does 
Melbourne a trip along the Great Ocean Road is a must do if you have the time day bus tours go every day 
you enjoy Aus 
cheers 
Chubby


----------



## wgaldred (Oct 23, 2014)

We did this quite a few years ago, we got a direct train from Sydney station to Katoomba. I think there was a tourist bus at Katoomba that went round the attractions.


----------

